# Now its a doweling problem



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for so many posts but I have alot to learn. Now I've just ruined my project because my dowels arent center. I don't have a dowel jig but I don't think one can even be used for this wide of a board. It's 11" wide about 5/8 thick. I'm having trouble getting the hole on the wide part center where the rod will match flush on the edges. Here's some pics. Sorry I know I'm driving you guys nuts!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Draw a square the size of the leg(?). Draw lines corner to corner. Use a brad point drill bit or make a starter hole with an awl or nail. 
Do the same with the ends of the leg.


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice! Didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Or you could use dowel centers. They are designed to fit into the hole you've drilled for a dowel and have a point on the exposed end that you can use to to mark the center of your other, mating piece. It's not the most elegant way of doing it but I've done it and it does work pretty well.


----------

